# Car Rental companies that allow the use of snow chains



## neni

Not really an answer to your question but maybe a hint, why some allow and others not. Might depend on the car models they have. When I was looking for chains for my car I was told that one can't mount chains to most SUVs since they don't have enough space between the wheel and the suspension (or something like that, don't remember exactly) and that I should check with the manufacturer if it's the fact for my SUV. Got some "special SUV" chains now that should work for the Toyota RAV4 (never used them so far)


----------



## slyder

neni said:


> When I was looking for chains for my car I was told that one can't mount chains to most SUVs since they don't have enough space between the wheel and the suspension (or something like that, don't remember exactly))


You got a BS answer. There is like a foot of clearance on every SUV's (exaggeration but not much) I don't know why you were given this answer but I guarantee you it's not do to clearance.
Im betting its for insurance purposes and liability. 

Only problem is if you are renting will you know the tire size, make & model in advance to know if the chains you own will work :dunno:


----------



## Madbob14

Why not rent a SUV with 4wd? That way you don't have to worry about chains?


----------



## david_z

Madbob14 said:


> Why not rent a SUV with 4wd? That way you don't have to worry about chains?


This.

Otherwise, just call around. Most places I have rented from have asked if we want to rent chains, as well. But since we're ordinarily in an SUV of some sort, I've only rented them once (and didn't need to use them) when we were in Tahoe a few years ago.


----------



## chomps1211

Madbob14 said:


> Why not rent a SUV with 4wd? That way you don't have to worry about chains?





david_z said:


> This.
> 
> Otherwise, just call around. Most places I have rented from have asked if we want to rent chains, as well. But since we're ordinarily in an SUV of some sort, I've only rented them once (and didn't need to use them) when we were in Tahoe a few years ago.


I could be wrong but, when I lived in CA., seems to me I recall that when the "_chains required_" sign went up, _Cains_ were _Required_! SUV, 4x4 or no! Some of those mountain roads are _NO_ joke! :dunno:


----------



## Madbob14

Taken from Caltrans Winter Driving Tips Winter Operations


R1: Chains are required - snow tread tires allowed.
R2: Chains are required on all vehicles except four wheel drive vehicles with snow tires on all four wheels.
R3: Chains are required - all vehicles - no exceptions.
R1 and R2 are the most common conditions. The highway is usually closed before an R3 condition is imposed.


----------



## chomps1211

Madbob14 said:


> Taken from Caltrans Winter Driving Tips Winter Operations
> 
> 
> R1: Chains are required - snow tread tires allowed.
> R2: Chains are required on all vehicles except four wheel drive vehicles with snow tires on all four wheels.
> R3: Chains are required - all vehicles - no exceptions.
> R1 and R2 are the most common conditions. The highway is usually closed before an R3 condition is imposed.


Cool, thanks for the info! Great link. It's been almost 20 years! I don't ski, and didn't snowboard then so my experience driving in those conditions was limited!
(...and as I get older, so is my long term memory apparently!)


----------



## Madbob14

NP! Hope you come back to ski Mammoth! I love the place! =P


----------



## LA Forever

slyder said:


> Only problem is if you are renting will you know the tire size, make & model in advance to know if the chains you own will work :dunno:


I can always buy the chains after I get the rental.

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll just call around.


----------



## sketcheroo

Even if you have a 4wd, Caltrans still wants you carry chains, at least in my experience when it was coming down 2 seasons ago. I was driving a 4wd rental at the time and the guy said I should by the next place and grab some as its a requirement to still have a set in your car. /shrug


----------



## snowklinger

Its worth it to also request snow tires. They perform better than chains anyway. Get awd/4wd and snowtires and you will be golden.


----------



## P3 Mammoth

The last couple of seasons they have been known to stop people outside of Bishop and turn them around if they aren't carrying chains. Regardless of the vehicle or tire type. Chains in Bishop aren't ridiculously expensive, unless your travelling at night. If you make it all the way to Mammoth and then need chains then you had better have good credit.


----------



## Bones

snowklinger said:


> Its worth it to also request snow tires. They perform better than chains anyway. Get awd/4wd and snowtires and you will be golden.


Most rental places don't have snow tires on their cars and many don't have them available (particularly airports). Some places you can request them in advance but the fee is quite large.


----------



## mixie

Madbob14 said:


> Taken from Caltrans Winter Driving Tips Winter Operations
> 
> 
> R1: Chains are required - snow tread tires allowed.
> R2: Chains are required on all vehicles except four wheel drive vehicles with snow tires on all four wheels.
> R3: Chains are required - all vehicles - no exceptions.
> R1 and R2 are the most common conditions. The highway is usually closed before an R3 condition is imposed.



if you are typical LA resident who never drives in snow and sees rain maybe 5 days a year you are NOT going to want to drive in R3 conditions no matter what fucking vehicle you have. 


Ive was on the 395 north of bridgeport when it was R3. I was in a jeep with chains....We pulled the fuck over and waited for the plow....and the driver was a die hard off roader who grew up driving in horrid conditions. 

OP, you should be ok....Cal Trans is VERY diligent on keeping the 395 south of mammoth and the 203 plowed, they know who butters their bread (crappy LA drivers) North of Mammoth to Reno? They plow that shit when they get to it lol. 

So rent an SUV with AWD you will be fine. Ive driven to mammoth in my old honda accord with chains and my subie with no problem. and I never even saw snow in person til I was over 35. No lie. 

No So Cal rental places even know what chains are :laugh:


----------

